# Unpacking -Revo 1836



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Just ordered one for myself last week! looking forward to setting it up and knocking out some projects!


----------



## handmadewithashley (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice. I'm considering ordering one of these myself. I keep going back and forth between upgrading to a nicer benchtop lathe (I current have a Central Machinery lathe from Harbor Freight) or going all out and getting the Laguna Revo.


----------

